# Cat shivering/shaking whilst eating



## DottyJones (May 6, 2015)

Hi there. In the past few days my 2 year old cat has begun shivering while eating. The rest of the time she has been acting perfectly normal, and the shivering has not put her off her food - she's finished it every time as usual. 

Does anyone know what might be causing this, and whether this should be a concern?

I've googled it, but I couldn't find many cases where the shivering only occurred when the cat was eating food. She doesn't do it before the food comes, and she stops shortly after eating. 

At first I thought the food was too cold (We feed canned food and sometimes we keep the leftovers in the fridge), but I tried it at room temperature and the same thing happened. The room she eats in isn't particularly cold either.

The only thing I can think of is some sort of anxiety/excitement about the food? She eats at the same time as her brother, and she does tend to try and steal his food too, so I don't know if it's her just being excitable and greedy?

Since she's acting so normal the rest of the time (she sits on my knee often and there's never any quivering - and right before I fed her today she was cuddling me on my lap with no shaking) I don't know whether this is something worth taking her to the vet for or not?

Thanks


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I think it might be worth a vet visit, she might have a problem with her teeth which is causing her discomfort when she eats, many cats will eat as normal despite this.


----------



## DottyJones (May 6, 2015)

That's a good point, thank you! I'll get her an appointment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Matrod, I'd get her teeth and gums checked in case it's pain when she's eating causing the shaking. 

If it's not a tooth or gum problem then I suggest feeding the two cats in separate rooms, or at different heights on opposite sides of the same room, i.e. one cat on the floor and one cat on a worktop or table. 

It is better to give adult cats separate feeding stations because then there is not overt competition between them for resources. Cats by nature are very protective of their resources, and this applies even to siblings once they are past kittenhood.


----------



## DottyJones (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I will definitely give that a try! I've managed to get her a vets appointment tomorrow too, so I can get her teeth checked out.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's great you've managed to get an appointment so quickly, let us know how she gets on


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Does her tail shiver? My old cat's tail would.quiver when she was over excited (ie when the food came out). But if it's her whole body as it sounds like, I would get her checked by vet x


----------



## DottyJones (May 6, 2015)

After a visit to the vets, it seems she has gingivitis  She's got some treatment (Loxicom) for the next week and then we need to go back and see if any improvement has been made.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh poor little girl, what a good job you took her in so promptly. I'm sure she'll feel much better with some pain relief. Is she one of the cats in your avatar? They both look gorgeous


----------



## DottyJones (May 6, 2015)

Yes it is, she's the black and white one  Although they were still kittens when that photo was taken. This is her more recently :Cat


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

She's gorgeous.:Kiss

I hope that she'll soon be more comfortable.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

She's beautiful  I love a black & white cat


----------

